# Yids



## Costas (Aug 13, 2009)

Γνωρίζετε καμιά καλή απόδοση για το Yids; Τα αλάδωτος, σταυρόχριστος έχουν θρησκευτική χροιά. Το τσιφούτης έχει χάσει την παλιά στενή σχέση του με τους Εβραίους. Γιαχουντήδες, μήπως; Τίποτα άλλο;
Σημειωτέον ότι το γιαχουντής δεν το έχει ούτε το ΛΚΝ ούτε ΛΝΕΓ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2009)

Γιατί όχι _Οβριοί_;


----------



## Costas (Aug 13, 2009)

To Yids είναι offensive term. Το Οβριοί το ΛΚΝ το χαρακτηρίζει απλώς 'λαϊκότροπο', και συμφωνώ κι εγώ, καθώς και ελαφρώς παρωχημένο. Εγώ θέλω λοιπόν έναν προσβλητικό-μειωτικό χαρακτηρισμό, σαν κι αυτούς που παρέθεσα. Απλώς, ψάχνω για κανέναν που να μη μου 'χει περάσει απ' το μυαλό και να 'ναι ίσως πιο πετυχημένος και μη θρησκευτικός σαν το 'αλάδωτος'.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2009)

Υβριστικό ενδεχομένως στο κείμενό σου, αλλά δεν είναι πάντα. Δες:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yid

Ιουδαίος σημαίνει· δεν προέρχεται από κάποιον κακόσημο χαρακτηρισμό. Θα μπορούσε λοιπόν να είναι _Οβριός _και, όπως κι αυτό, να φαίνεται πώς το εννοεί ο ομιλητής από τα συμφραζόμενα.

Δες και εδώ.


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 13, 2009)

Εμένα μου ήρθε το «_ματζίρης_» διότι είχα την εσφαλμένη εντύπωση ότι στα τούρκικα σημαίνει «εβραίος», αλλά, ψάχνοντας, είδα ότι muhacir σημαίνει «μετανάστης». Είναι δάνειο από τα αραβικά και συνώνυμό της είναι το göçmen (μετά τη γλωσσική μεταρρύθμιση του Ατατούρκ).

Ψάχνοντας λίγο περισσότερο την έννοια του όρου αυτού (διότι ως γνωστόν σημαίνει _τσιγκούνης, σπαγγοραμμένος, φιλάργυρος_ στα ελληνικά) βρήκα τα εξής:

PERCEPTIONS
JOURNAL OF INTERNATIONAL AFFAIRS
December 1998 - February 1999
THE HUMAN RIGHTS OF GLOBALISATION: THE QUESTION OF MINORITY RIGHTS
TAMER BACINOĞLU

[…]
That the Turkish national idea has not the slightest common ground with racial thinking, even the Third Reich was compelled to admit. Here, writing in 1941, is Gotthardt Jäschke: “Straddling Asia and Europe as it does, Anatolia is nothing if not a thoroughfare. To the extent wandering tribes settled down, they mingled with the population already present. Right down to the present, streams of *‘returning emigrants’ [muhacir]* pour into Turkey. In such a country, all racial research runs into sheer insuperable obstacles. Even by early Ottoman times, genuine Turkish blood was thin indeed.
… But Atatürk’s nation state also deliberately put aside all thoughts of racial purity. To cite a maxim of ‹smet ‹nönü, anyone can be Turkish who wants to, based on language and culture–no matter whether Mongolian, Semitic, or Aryan blood flows in his veins! … Let learned Europeans study skull shapes; let them, exercising all (here particularly called for) due care, come to certain rudimentary findings–Turkish law does not encourage, tribal and racial awareness. As the Ottoman State Constitution of 1876 only recognised ‘Ottomans’ (Article 8), so all citizens of the Turkish Republic, according to the Constitution of 1924 (Article 88), are considered ‘Turks’, irrespective of religion or race.”
[…]

*Muhacir *is also an Arabic term used to refer to the Turkish migrants coming from the Balkans.

Και ερωτώ: γνωρίζει κανείς πώς κατέληξε να σημαίνει _τσιγγούνης_; Έχει άραγε σχέση με τους πρόσφυγες από τη Μικρά Ασία; Αμφιβάλλω πάντως αν οι άνθρωποι αυτοί, μέσα στην ταλαιπωρία τους και την πάλη τους για επιβίωση, ήταν τόσο τσιγγούνηδες με αποτέλεσμα να αλλάξει σημασία η λέξη. 

Παρακαλώ κάποιον ευγενικό και πρόθυμο συντονιστή να αλλάξει θέση σ' αυτήν τη δημοσίευση αν δεν ταιριάζει εδώ.

(Αντμίν: Αντιγραφή για συνέχεια εδώ.)


----------



## Costas (Aug 13, 2009)

Nickel, δεν πολυσυμφωνώ με τα όσα γράφει ο Αμπραβανέλ για το Οβριός. Το εμφανίζει σαν πιο κακόσημο από το Εβραίος, ενώ για μένα είναι απλώς το ένα λαϊκότροπο (επιμένω στο χαρακτηρισμό αυτόν του ΛΚΝ), το άλλο λιγότερο λαϊκότροπο και γλωσσικά πιο σύγχρονο-λόγιο (ο Καζαντζίδης, ας πούμε, παρότι λαϊκός, σε κάποια φάση της διαμάχης του με το Νικολόπουλο, έκανε δηλώσεις εναντίον των Εβραίων --αν χρησιμοποιούσε τη λέξη Οβριών, απλώς θα φάνταζε άνθρωπος του 19ου αιώνα. Ποιος λέει σήμερα Οβριός στις πόλεις; Κανένας.

Όσο για τη Γουικιπήντια και το Yid, τα προσπερνάω: στο κείμενό μου είναι σαφώς προσβλητικό. Τέλος πάντων, εμένα το Οβριός δε μου κάνει γι' αυτό που το θέλω. Το ερώτημά μου είναι: γνωρίζει κανείς καμιάν άλλη ονομασία, πέρα απ' αυτές που παρέθεσα στην αρχική μου ανάρτηση και εκτός από το Οβριός;


----------



## Marinos (Aug 14, 2009)

Εγώ θα μετέφραζα απλά "Εβραίος", με το σκεπτικό ότι για ένα σημερινό αντισημίτη στην Ελλάδα ο όρος είναι εξίσου αρνητικός με το "Οβριός" ή "τσιφούτης", ας πούμε, και χρησιμοποιείται πολύ περισσότερο. Το παράδειγμα με τον Καζαντζίδη, π.χ., ή μια σύντομη περιήγηση σε εθνικιστικά/χριστιανικά/συνομωσιολογικά μπλογκ θα προσφέρουν πολλά παραδείγματα...


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 14, 2009)

Υπάρχει και ο μειωτικός όρος _χαχαμίκος_, αλλά (με μια γρήγορη ματιά στον Μπαμπινιώτη) εννοείται ο Εβραίος που προέρχεται από την Ισπανία, άρα ο σεφαραδίτης.
Γνωστός _χαχαμίκος_ ο Σολωμός από το θέατρο σκιών, ο ιδιοκτήτης του σπιτιού του Καραγκιόζη.

Έντιτ: Άμα θες να το πας πιο μακριά, υποθέτω ότι μπορείς να τους πεις και _εξηνταβελόνηδες_, ξερωγώ. Αλλά έχει σχέση με τη μιζέρια και τη φιλαργυρία, όχι με τους Εβραίους.


----------



## Costas (Aug 15, 2009)

Συνοψίζω τις λέξεις που έπεσαν στο τραπέζι, με αλφαβητική σειρά:
αλάδωτος, για[ε]χουντής, εβραίος, οβριός, σταυρόχριστος, τσιφούτης, χαχαμίκος.


----------



## abravanel (Aug 15, 2009)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Αν μου επιτρέπεται να παρέμβω οφείλω να προσθέσω οτι τόσο το yid, όσο και το οβριοί αποτελούν όντως λαϊκοί όροι αλλά εαν είναι αρνητικοί ή απλώς περιγραφικοί εξαρτάται από τα συμφραζόμενα αλλά και την εποχή. Το οβριός τον 19ο αιώνα μπορεί να ήταν ένας απλώς λαϊκός όρος αλλά ταυτόχρονα ήταν και μειωτικός - οτι χρησιμοποιούταν και ως περιγραφικός ήταν ενδεικτικό του γεγονότος οτι μια αρνητική στάση έναντι των εβραίων ήταν embedded στην χριστιανική κοινωνία. 

Και το εβραίος σήμερα, όπως παρατήρησε ο marinos, χρησιμοποιείται και περιγραφικά και μειωτικά. Το οβριός είχε και τις δυο ιδιότητες αλλά πιο έντονη την αρνητική.

Και κάτι ακόμα: το χαχαμίκος προέρχεται από το χαχάμ που σημαίνει scholar/σπουδαστής και αναφέρεται σε αυτούς που είναι ιδιαίτερα καλοί γνώστες και μελετητές της Τορά. Στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα έφτασε να αποτελεί συνώνυμο του ραβίνου - ειδικά ως χαχάμης σε διάφορα λογοτεχνικά έργα. Ο χαρακτηρισμός χαχαμίκος στο Θέατρο Σκιών είναι καταχρηστικός αν και όπως είδα στο Google Search έχει πλέον αποκτήσει δική του υπόσταση.

Αν ο Μπαμπινιώτης γράφει οτι είναι συνώνυμο του εβραίου και ειδικότερα των σεφαραδίτων, τότε απλά κάνει λάθος.


----------



## Costas (Aug 15, 2009)

abravanel said:


> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Αν μου επιτρέπεται να παρέμβω (...)


Βεβαίως και σου επιτρέπεται, και καλωσόρισες μάλιστα!


----------



## SBE (Aug 15, 2009)

abravanel said:


> Αν μου επιτρέπεται να παρέμβω οφείλω να προσθέσω οτι τόσο το yid, όσο και το οβριοί αποτελούν όντως λαϊκοί όροι αλλά εαν είναι αρνητικοί ή απλώς περιγραφικοί εξαρτάται από τα συμφραζόμενα αλλά και την εποχή. Το οβριός τον 19ο αιώνα μπορεί να ήταν ένας απλώς λαϊκός όρος αλλά ταυτόχρονα ήταν και μειωτικός - οτι χρησιμοποιούταν και ως περιγραφικός ήταν ενδεικτικό του γεγονότος οτι μια αρνητική στάση έναντι των εβραίων ήταν embedded στην χριστιανική κοινωνία.


 
Μα οποιαδήποτε λέξη μπορεί να είναι περιγραφική ή αρνητική από τα συμφραζόμενα.
Το θέμα είναι πώς το αντιλαμβάνεται ο σημερινός αναγνώστης. 
Εγώ ως σημερινή αναγνώστρια που γνωρίζει ότι υπάρχει περιοχή του νομού Αχαΐας Οβριά (Κάτω και Άνω Οβριά), δε βλέπω τίποτα παράξενο ή υποτιμητικό, το μυαλό μου πάει στο τοπωνύμιο πιο πολύ.


----------



## Costas (Aug 15, 2009)

Υπάρχουν και ερωτικά δημοτικά τραγούδια που μιλούν για την όμορφη κόρη από την Οβριακή.


----------



## abravanel (Aug 16, 2009)

Είναι δύσκολο να σας πείσω με λίγες φράσεις χωρίς να γίνω κουραστικός. Ας αντιγράψω οπότε την Φρ.Αμπατζοπούλου που τα λέει και καλύτερα: :Ρ



> Η διαφορά ανάμεσα στο τύπο και στο στερεότυπο είναι οτι ο τύπος σχετίζεται με μια ιδέα ή γνώμη, πχ Ολοι οι εβραίοι είναι τσιγκούνηδες, ενώ το στερεότυπο δεν έχει να κάνει με μια γνώμη αλλά με ένα σχήμα, μια εικόνα που προσδίδει ένα σύνολο χαρακτηριστικών χωρίς να χρειάζεται να διατυπωθεί ρητά μια γνώμη.



Είναι προφανές οτι στο λαό ο οβριός λειτουργεί σαν περιγραφικός όρος αλλά είναι ταυτόχρονα και ένα στερεότυπο με την έννοια που ανέφερα πριν το οποίο μπορεί να πάρει πολλές μορφές. Η σημερινή λέξη εβραίος χρησιμοποιείται πολύ λιγότερο ως στερεότυπο και πολύ περισσότερο ως κλισε(τσιγκούνης σαν εβραίος) χωρίς να χάνει τον περιγραφικό του ρόλο. Για αυτό το λόγο ένας εβραίος του 19ου αιώνα δεν θα αυτοχαρακτηριζόνταν ποτέ οβριος, ενώ ένας εβραίος του 21ου δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα.

Το οβριός ένας σημερινός αναγνώστης θα το εκλάμβανε σαν μια απαρχαιωμένη έκφραση - αμφιβάλλω το πόσο θα το καταλάβαινε.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 16, 2009)

Costas said:


> Nickel, δεν πολυσυμφωνώ με τα όσα γράφει ο Αμπραβανέλ για το Οβριός. Το εμφανίζει σαν πιο κακόσημο από το Εβραίος, ενώ για μένα είναι απλώς το ένα λαϊκότροπο (επιμένω στο χαρακτηρισμό αυτόν του ΛΚΝ), το άλλο λιγότερο λαϊκότροπο και γλωσσικά πιο σύγχρονο-λόγιο


+1 To οβριός είναι (ήταν) απλώς λαϊκό εβραίος (μεσαιωνικό και εβραιός), και μειωτικό μπορεί να είναι μόνο στο βαθμό που τέτοια είναι σημασιολογικά η εικόνα του εβραίου γενικά. Η λέξη όμως δεν είναι μειωτική. 
Σήμερα μπορεί να έχει χιουμοριστική χρήση, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που κάποιος μπορεί να το πει γαλλιστί ζουίφ.


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2009)

Για στάσου βρε Αμπραβανέλ, λες ότι η λέξη εβραίος σήμερα έχει αρνητική χροιά γιατί μπορεί κάποιος να σκεφτεί τσιγκούνης σαν Εβραίος; Οπότε αν εγώ π.χ. θέλω να το παίξω πολιτικαλι κορέκτ τι θα κάνω; 
Μ' αυτό θέλω να πω ότι δεν είναι λύση η λογοκρισία. Ό,τι λέμε μπορεί να προσβάλει κάποιον άλλον, ο καθένας έχει τη μύγα του και μυγιάζεται. Αλλά φοβάμαι ότι αν συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα στο τέλος δε θα μείνει λέξη που περιγράφει μονολεκτικά τα μέλη Μονοθεϊστικής Εθνοθρησκευτικής Ομάδας της Εγγύς Ανατολής (ίσως να λέμε ΜΕΘΟΕΑ για συντομία). 

ΥΓ Εγώ πάντως αν μου έλεγε κάποιος να συμπληρώσω τη φράση "τσιγκούνης σαν..." θα έβαζα Σκωτσέζος. Για τον σημερινό μέσο Έλληνα που δεν έχει συναντήσει ποτέ του Έλληνες Εβραίους (εγώ στο Λονδίνο πρωτοσυνάντησα), πιο οικείος είναι ο φουστανελοφόρος χαιλάντερ, που παράγει και το εθνικό μας ποτό. Στο κάτω κάτω, με τον Σκρουτζ Μακ Ντακ μεγαλώσαμε.:)


----------



## Aeriko (Aug 16, 2009)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Εγώ πάντως αν μου έλεγε κάποιος να συμπληρώσω τη φράση "τσιγκούνης σαν..." θα έβαζα Σκωτσέζος. Για τον σημερινό μέσο Έλληνα που δεν εχει συναντησει ποτε του Έλληνες Εβραιους (έγω στο Λονδίνο πρωτοσυνάντησα), πιο οικειος έιναι ο φουστανελοφόρος χαιλάντερ, που παράγει και το εθνικό μας ποτό. Στο κάτω κάτω, με τον Σκρούτζ Μακ Ντακ μεγαλωσαμε.:)



Αναλόγως πού έχει μεγαλώσει κανείς. Η πόλη της Κέρκυρας έχει πολλούς Εβραίους και οι περισσότεροι Κερκυραίοι Χριστιανοί γνωρίζουμε κάποιον Εβραίο. Γενικά ισχύει το αρνητικό στερεότυπο για τους Εβραίους, αν και σε μικρότερο βαθμό σε σχέση με τις παλαιότερες γενιές. Πάντως, για δυο γυναίκες που μαλώνουν εξακολουθούμε να λέμε ότι "κάνουν σαν τις οβριές" και όταν μιλούν πολλοί μαζί, εκτός από το γνωστό "χάβρα Ιουδαίων" λέμε και "σταματήστε, ούτε στην οβριακή δεν κάνουν έτσι".

Και για τα δημοτικά τραγούδια, υπάρχουν τα ερωτικά για την όμορφη Οβριοπούλα, υπάρχει και παραλλαγή του τραγουδιού της κακιάς πεθεράς, που σκοτώνει τη νύφη της επειδή ήταν Εβραία. Υπάρχει όμως και στίχος που κατηγορεί την ηρωίδα παραλογής για κάποιο έγκλημα που τέλεσε και λέει "μωρή κακιά, μωρή οβριά, μωρή μαγαρισμένη". Χωρίς να αναφέρει το τραγούδι αν η ηρωίδα ήταν Εβραία.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 16, 2009)

Και ο "Έλληνας" ..κάποτε στην Αμερική ήταν ο χαρτοπαίχτης. Τα στερεότυπα αλλάζουν, όταν αλλάζει η πραγματικότητα. Όχι με το κλαδευτήρι του πολιτικά ορθού. Στο δε διήγημα του Δ. Χατζή λέει χοντρκά ότι κανένας δεν πείραζε εβραίο επειδή ήταν "οβριός" ακόμη και Μεγαλοβδομάδα.

Το ..φιλοχρήματος εβραίος είναι ευρέως γνωστό :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2009)

Aeriko said:


> Αναλόγως πού έχει μεγαλώσει κανείς. Η πόλη της Κέρκυρας έχει πολλούς Εβραίους και οι περισσότεροι Κερκυραίοι Χριστιανοί γνωρίζουμε κάποιον Εβραίο.


 
Αν βάλουμε μαζί όλες τις περιοχές της Ελλάδας που τώρα έχουν σημαντικό εβραϊκό πληθυσμό, όλες τις περιοχές με σημαντικό μουσουλμανικό πληθυσμό και όλες τις περιοχές με σημαντικό ρωμαιοκαθολικό πληθυσμό και πάλι οι πιο πολλοί Έλληνες ΧΟ θα έχουν συναντήσει μόνο Έλληνες ΧΟ. Εννοείται ότι δεν μετράνε οι ηθοποιοί, τα κορίτσια που λένε τον καιρό και οι πολιτικοί. 

Αλλά επειδή ξεκινήσαμε απο μια πολύ πρακτική ερώτηση μετάφρασης, το θέμα είναι: η λέξη Οβριός για τον μέσο αναγνώστη περιγράφει αυτό που περιγράφει η λέξη Yid του πρωτοτύπου;

Η δική μου απάντηση είναι: δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν να χρησιμοποιεί στον κανονικό λόγο ούτε τη μία ούτε την άλλη.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 16, 2009)

Μια που επιστρέψαμε στην πρακτική ερώτηση, θα βοηθούσε αν είχαμε ολόκληρη τη φράση, νομίζω.


----------



## abravanel (Aug 16, 2009)

> +1 To οβριός είναι (ήταν) απλώς λαϊκό εβραίος (μεσαιωνικό και εβραιός), και μειωτικό μπορεί να είναι μόνο στο βαθμό που τέτοια είναι σημασιολογικά η εικόνα του εβραίου γενικά.


Μα η εικόνα του εβραίου τότε ήταν τόσο υποβαθμισμένη σε βαθμό που η ίδια η λέξη να είναι προσβολή τόσο σε επίπεδο στερεοτύπου, όσο και σε επίπεδο φραστικού κλισέ. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό το γεγονός οτι εφημερίδες της εποχής δεν χρησιμοποιούν το οβριος αλλά ιουδαίος και αργότερα το ισραηλίτης, (στα πλαίσια της δημοτικής). Αντίθετα το οβριός χρησιμοποιείται από τις εφημερίδες μόνο ως απαξιωτικός χαρακτηρισμός. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι στην λαϊκή καθημερινότητα δεν χρησιμοποιείται ως απλώς περιγραφικός όρος - απλώς οτι τα όρια μεταξύ του περιγραφικού και του απαξιωτικού ρόλου είναι δυσδιάκριτα λόγω του γεγονότους οτι ο αντισημιτισμός ήταν embedded στην κοινωνία.



> Για στάσου βρε Αμπραβανέλ, λες ότι η λέξη εβράιος σήμερα έχει αρνητική χροιά γιατί μπορέι καποιος να σκεφτει τσιγκούνης σαν Εβράιος;


Είπα οτι η λέξη εβραίος έχει *και* αρνητική χροιά - αυτό είναι ένα δεδομένο. Υπάρχουν πολλά παραδείγματα στην σημερινή ελληνική πραγματικότητα - απλώς τυχαία να αναφέρω τα εβραϊκά αντανακλαστικά.
Πάντως εγώ δεν ανέφερα καθόλου το θέμα της πολιτικής ορθότητας και ειλικρινά δεν νομίζω οτι έχει σχέση με τα σχόλια μου. Εγώ απλώς αναφέρω μια κοινωνική πραγματικότητα η οποία είναι απολύτως ζωντανή.


> Τα στερεότυπα αλλάζουν, όταν αλλάζει η πραγματικότητα.


Λυπάμαι αλλά διαφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτό που λες. Υπονοείς οτι τα στερεότυπα έχουν κάποια βάση, γεγονός το οποίο δεν είναι αλήθεια. Αλλά ακόμα και αυτό να ήταν αλήθεια, γνώμη μου είναι οτι τα στερεότυπα προσαρμόζονται στην εκάστοτε πολιτική πραγματικότητα. Πχ στην τελευταία μου ανάρτηση ένας τρελός μιλάει για το γεγονός οτι 90% των ακαδημαϊκών είναι πουλημένοι στους σιωνιστές. Αυτό αποτελεί μια μετεξέλιξη του στερεότυπου της παγκόσμιας εβραϊκής συνωμοσίας που διαβρώνει την κοινωνία. Εχει κάποια βάση; Οχι, (αν διαφωνείς ή πιστεύεις οτι _ίσως δεν υπάρχει συνωμοσία αλλα..._ τότε μιλάμε σε διαφορετική βάση).


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2009)

Καμιά αντίρρηση για το απόσπασμα. Είμαστε στα 1941, στη Ρουμανία:

On 16 December the Marshal [σ.σ. Ion Antonescu] told officials to 'get the Yids out of the city immediately', since he feared a Soviet attack from Sevastopol. Someone proposed letting them starve in a former Soviet naval barracks. Antonescu preferred the idea of drowning them all --except that it might mean losing a ship-- and he went on:

The Germans want to bring the Yids from Europe to Russia and settle them in certain areas but there is still time before this plan is carried out. (...)

Για μένα δεν παίζει τόσο ρόλο η ίδια η φράση, όσο ότι τη λέει αρχηγός κράτους. Δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνείτε με τις αντιρρήσεις μου να βάλω στο στόμα του αξιότιμου 'στρατάρχη' και χασάπη κ. Αντονέσκου τη λέξη "Οβριός". Ο nickel σίγουρα όχι, και φυσικά η γνώμη του μετράει σε μένα ιδιαιτέρως, ομολογώ. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι πιο ταιριαστό. Εγώ, από την προσωπική μου καθημερινή πείρα, τείνω προς το 'αλάδωτος', για έναν πολύ απλό λόγο: αυτό έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει επανειλημμένα άνθρωποι μορφωμένοι, σημερινοί, μιλώντας μου ιδιαιτέρως (όπως 'ιδιαιτέρως' μιλούσε ο Αντονέσκου στους υπουργούς του) για Εβραίους --κακόσημα, εννοείται. Κανένας δεν έχει αναφερθεί σ' αυτούς με τη λέξη Οβριοί. Το 'σαν τις Οβριές' και το 'ούτε στην οβριακή δεν κάνουν έτσι' του Αερικού είναι ενδιαφέροντα, αλλά είναι περισσότερο στερεότυπες εκφράσεις, μου φαίνεται, όπως περίπου η 'χάβρα των Ιουδαίων', χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι τους λέμε κανονικά Ιουδαίους.



abravanel said:


> Για αυτό το λόγο ένας εβραίος του 19ου αιώνα δεν θα αυτοχαρακτηριζόνταν ποτέ οβριος, ενώ ένας εβραίος του 21ου δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα.



Εμένα όμως στο προκείμενο δεν με απασχολεί ο αυτοχαρακτηρισμός αλλά ο ετεροχαρακτηρισμός, το 1941 καταρχήν, αλλά και γενικότερα σήμερα και το 19ο αιώνα.

@Αερικό, δε λέει νομίζω κανείς ότι το Οβριός δεν είχε _και_ κακόσημες χρήσεις, αφού υπήρχε αντιεβραϊσμός. Απλώς, δεν είχε _μόνο_ αυτές τις χρήσεις, αλλά όλες. Ήταν δηλαδή η λέξη γενικής χρήσης, που περιλάμβανε όλες τις αποχρώσεις, όπως και η σημερινή λέξη Εβραίος. Είναι όμως γεγονός ότι σήμερα έχουμε μία λέξη παραπάνω, Εβραίος _και_ Οβριός. Το ερώτημα είναι, εν προκειμένω, αν λειτουργεί στα παραπάνω συμφραζόμενα ή όχι, αν ταιριάζει στο στόμα του Αντονέσκου, αν ηχεί κυρίως κακόσημο ή κυρίως λαϊκότροπο και παρωχημένο.


----------



## abravanel (Aug 16, 2009)

Παντως στο slang.gr υπάρχει και το εβραίος και το οβραίος. Πιστεύω οτι ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα και οι δυο εκφράσεις θα μπορούσαν να λειτουργήσουν. Εδώ τις προάλλες είδα το Salonica να μεταφράζεται σε Ζελονικα - σε ένα φωνήεν θα κολλήσουμε;

εδιτ-> το yids είναι η αμερικανική απόδοση αυτού που είπε ο Αντονέσκου, στην πραγματικότητα δεν ξέρεις τι είπε. Βασιζόμενος στην αμερικανική μετάφραση προσωπικά τείνω προς το Οβραίος γιατί το yids αποτελούσε ένας ετεροπροσδιορισμός των αμερικάνων που αποκαλούσαν έτσι τους ανατολικούς εβραίους που μιλούσαν γιντις. Ετσι και το Οβραίος μοιάζει περισσότερο με έναν ετεροπροσδιορισμό, είναι ελαφρώς απαξιωτικό και ταυτόχρονα και περιγραφικό. Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση οτι χρησιμοποιείται και στο κείμενο - δεν είναι ένας αποδεκτός όρος.


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2009)

Δεν χρησιμοποιείται 'και στο κείμενο'. Αν προσέξεις, και μέσα στο κείμενο η φράση είναι σε εισαγωγικά.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 16, 2009)

Έτσι που βλέπω τώρα το απόσπασμα, το "Οβραίους" μου φαίνεται ιδανικό (αν πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να φανεί η καθομιλουμένη του Αντονέσκου).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2009)

Τώρα που βλέπω το συγκείμενό σου, και αφού από τη συζήτηση νομίζω ότι έγινε σαφές ότι δεν υπάρχει «απόλυτη» αντιστοιχία του Yid (ή «Ζιντ» --του σλαβικού "Ιουδαίος" που ίσως χρησιμοποίησε ο Αντον.) με ελληνικό όρο, νομίζω ότι μπορείς να βάλεις στα χείλια του «στρατάρχη» κάτι σαν παλιοεβραίοι ή βρομοεβραίοι... δηλαδή σαν να λέει «...μαζέψτε τους "κάτι-εβραίους" που θα γίνουν αφορμή να μπλέξουμε τώρα με τα μεγάλα παιδιά,...».

Εγώ τουλάχιστον, κάπως έτσι θα το μετάφραζα... (αν δεν το άφηνα Γιντ/Ζιντ με υποσημείωση...)

Edit: Είδα τώρα και το παρεμφερές του Μαρίνου. Νομίζω πως όχι "οβριός/οβραίος" στο στόμα κοτζάμ Αντονέσκου...


----------



## Marinos (Aug 16, 2009)

Το "Οβριοί" ούτε και μένα μου κάνει, το "Οβραίοι" είπα... Αλλά και το "βρομοεβραίοι", ας πούμε, ταιριάζει νομίζω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2009)

Συγγνώμη Μαρίνο, διόρθωνα και με πρόλαβες... :)


----------



## Marinos (Aug 16, 2009)

No hard feelings :)
(honest disagreement is often a good sign of progress!)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 16, 2009)

abravanel said:


> Λυπάμαι αλλά διαφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτό που λες. Υπονοείς οτι τα στερεότυπα έχουν κάποια βάση, γεγονός το οποίο δεν είναι αλήθεια. Αλλά ακόμα και αυτό να ήταν αλήθεια, γνώμη μου είναι οτι τα στερεότυπα προσαρμόζονται στην εκάστοτε πολιτική πραγματικότητα. Πχ στην τελευταία μου ανάρτηση ένας τρελός μιλάει για το γεγονός οτι 90% των ακαδημαϊκών είναι πουλημένοι στους σιωνιστές. Αυτό αποτελεί μια μετεξέλιξη του στερεότυπου της παγκόσμιας εβραϊκής συνωμοσίας που διαβρώνει την κοινωνία. Εχει κάποια βάση; Οχι, (αν διαφωνείς ή πιστεύεις οτι _ίσως δεν υπάρχει συνωμοσία αλλα..._ τότε μιλάμε σε διαφορετική βάση).


Ε, η πολιτική πραγματικότητα, πραγματικότητα δεν είναι; Συγχέεις κατά τη γνώμη μου το στερεότυπο με την προπαγάνδα. "Οι Έλληνες είναι ναυτικός λαός" είναι προφανώς στερεότυπο, όπως "οι Μεσογειακοι λαοί είναι θερμόαιμοι και οι Γερμανοί πειθαρχημένοι", αλλά δεν είναι μια μπούρδα που γεννήθηκε και διαμορφώθηκε αβάσιμα και αυθαίρετα. Κι επειδή п.χ. ανιχνεύει κανείς υπαρκτές αντισημιτικές απόψεις και εκδηλώσεις στο χρόνο, διαμορφώνεται το επίσης στερεότυπο περί "αντισημιτισμοὐ" στη συνέχεια :) 
Άλλο ανοησία ή ψέμα κι άλλο στερεότυπο-γενίκευση. 

@Yids
Ναι, αν είναι προσβλητικό, τότε κάτι σε βρομοεβραίους που λέει ο δρ.
(Και, abravanel, όταν γκουγκλάρεις το "βρομοεβραιοι" μην πάρεις όλα τα ευρήματα τοις μετρητοίς σαν απόδειξη για τον αντισημιτισμό στη χώρα μας :) )


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2009)

Όχι, δε λέει filthy ή bloody κλπ. Ο όρος είναι μονολεκτικά κακόσημος, και μονολεκτικά πρέπει να αποδοθεί, όπως κι αν αποδοθεί. Η μονολεκτικότητα έχει κάτι το 'αυτονόητα' κακόσημο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 16, 2009)

Costas said:


> Όχι, δε λέει filthy ή bloody κλπ. Ο όρος είναι μονολεκτικά κακόσημος, και μονολεκτικά πρέπει να αποδοθεί, όπως κι αν αποδοθεί. Η μονολεκτικότητα έχει κάτι το 'αυτονόητα' κακόσημο.


Επειδή για αυτό το κείμενο δεν μας πάνε καλά ούτε τα δικά μας λαϊκά και άλλα, θα έλεγα τότε "το εβραϊκαριό"


----------



## Marinos (Aug 16, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Επειδή για αυτό το κείμενο δεν μας πάνε καλά ούτε τα δικά μας λαϊκά και άλλα, θα έλεγα τότε "το εβραϊκαριό"



Το "εβραιολόι";


----------



## abravanel (Aug 16, 2009)

Εβραιολόι; ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2009)

Δεύτερη ανακεφαλαίωση:
αλάδωτος, για[ε]χουντής, εβραϊκαριό, εβραιολόι, εβραίος, οβραίος, οβριός, σταυρόχριστος, τσιφούτης, χαχαμίκος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν προσφέρω πια κάτι περισσότερο στη συζήτηση, αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι θα ήταν καλή ιδέα αν βλέπαμε πώς τα λένε και οι Ρουμάνοι. Αισιοδοξώντας να καταλάβω κάτι με τα στοιχειώδη ιταλικά μου, ξεκίνησα από το Juden της γερμανικής βίκι (από όπου προέρχεται το yid του μέσου 19ου αιώνα όπως δείχνει ο πίνακας που παραθέτει ο Αμπραβανέλ (στο 10:34). Το αντίστοιχο ρουμάνικο λήμμα είναι Evrei --και μας ενημερώνει επίσης ότι to *evreu* χρησιμοποιείται αντί του παλαιότερου *israelit*.

Τι χρησιμοποίησε όμως ο στρατάρχης στο τσιτάτο του; Εικάζω το "evrei" που είναι ο επίσημος αντισημιτικός ρουμάνικος όρος της εποχής (ο αντίστοιχος του Jude), όπως φαίνεται από το διάταγμα ( ; ) της 8/8/1940 του πρωθυπουργού Ion Gigurtu για το status των Εβραίων στη Ρουμανία:

„Decretul lege privitor la starea juridică a locuitorilor *evrei *din România” care stabileşte:

- distincţia politică şi juridică între românii de sânge şi cetăţenii români;
- defineşte ca *evrei *pe toţi cei de religie mozaică, inclusiv cei născuţi din căsătoriile mixte (*evrei*-creştini) şi "*evrei *atei";
- datoria militară se înlocuieşte cu obligaţie fiscală sau prestare de muncă;
- *evreilor *li se interzice să dobândească proprietăţi rurale;
- li se interzice să poarte nume româneşti;
- în 3-6 luni toţi salariaţii evrei vor fi înlăturaţi;
- se va opera segregarea în învăţământul de toate gradele;
- încălcarea acestor dispoziţii se va pedepsi cu închisoare corecţională de la 1 la 12 ani. 

Το διάταγμα αυτό ήταν η τοπική προσαρμογή των Νόμων της Νυρεμβέργης.

Επομένως, ίσως το «εβραιολόι» (μα δεν είναι επίσης σύνθετη λέξη όπως τα κάτι+εβραίοι);


----------



## Costas (Aug 17, 2009)

Πολύ ωραία η πρωτοβουλία σου, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι ο όρος που χρησιμοποιείται σ' ένα διάταγμα είναι πιθανό να είναι ο ίδιος με εκείνον που ο Αντονέσκου χρησιμοποίησε μιλώντας κεκλεισμένων των θυρών στους υπουργούς του και που ο Εγγλέζος μεταφραστής τον απέδωσε με το Yids. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς προκύπτει αυτό. Υποθέτω ότι το Evrei μεταφράζεται απλούστατα Jew.

Όσον αφορά το εβραιολόι, είναι είδος πληθυντικού, όπως το ανθρωπομάνι, το οποίο δεν είναι της ίδιας τάξης με το παλιάνθρωποι ή βρομάνθρωποι κττ. Το δε -λόι είναι ουσιαστικό, όχι επίθετο.

Τα γερμανικά μου είναι μέτρια, αλλά είσαι σίγουρος ότι το Jude είναι ο 'επίσημος αντισημιτικός όρος της εποχής'; Απλά Εβραίος-Ιουδαίος δε σημαίνει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2009)

Καλημέρα!
(Άλλος ένας λόγος που δεν έγινα σοβαρός σκακιστής -- το ωράριο εγκεφαλικής λειτουργίας...)
*Jude* («γιούντε» --όπως σωστά το γράφεις, «Ιουδαίος») ήταν ο επίσημος όρος σε όλα τα έγγραφα της ναζιστικής Γερμανίας. Στο άρθρο της ελληνικής βίκι για τους Νομους της Νυρεμβέργης, υπάρχει στο τέλος λινκ στο «νόμο περί καθαρότητας του γερμανικού αίματος» του 1935 (από όπου λίγο-πολύ ξεκίνησαν όλα). Μια διαγώνια ματιά θα σε πείσει για τη χρήση του όρου.

Από εκεί και πέρα, το στερεότυπο της γερμανικής μεθοδολογίας απογειώθηκε. Ορίστηκαν Halbjuden και Vierteljuden (κατά το ήμισυ και κατά το τέταρτο), το γνωστό άστρο είναι το Judenstern κ.π.λέγ. Όποτε έχω ακούσει σε γερμανική ταινία τους μεγαλόσχημους του ναζισμού να συζητάνε, χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο Jude. Με το κεφαλαίο J σημειώνεται στα επίσημα έγγραφα η εβραϊκή καταγωγή (δες π.χ. εδώ στο ιστολόγιο του Αμπραβανέλ την αφίσα του Ταρτακόβερ --όχι του σκακιστή!)

Από το Jude και το jüdisch (ιουδαϊκό) προέρχονται το yiddish και το yid. Ανάλογη προέλευση και χρήση έχει το ρωσικό zid (Жид). Επομένως, και οι δύο χώρες που επηρεάζουν πολιτικά και γλωσσικά τη Ρουμανία της εποχής, η Γερμανία και η Σοβιετική Ρωσία χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο «Ιουδαίος», του οποίου ρουμανικό αντίστοιχο είναι το «Εβραίος».

Έρχομαι τώρα στον Αντονέσκου για λίγη ρετροανάλυση. Προφανώς, αφού το έχει σε εισαγωγικά ο συγγραφέας σου, κάπου θα είπε το συγκεκριμένο τσιτάτο. Σε τι γλώσσα όμως; Σίγουρα όχι αγγλικά, οπότε το yid είναι η προσπάθεια του συγγραφέα να αποδώσει τον όρο που χρησιμοποίησε ο Α. Αν μιλούσε με ξένους διπλωμάτες π.χ. μπορεί να χρησιμοποίησε ατόφια τα «γιούντε» ή «ζιντ». Αν (όπως υποθέτω ως λογικό με την αναλογία ότι ο Χίτλερ π.χ. παρουσιάζεται να λέει Jude) χρησιμοποίησε το «επίσημο» evrei, o αγγλόφωνος δεν αρκείται να το αποδώσει με το «άχρωμο» Jew και ψάχνει έναν ανάλογο όρο -- και δίνει το yid.

Τέλος, κάτι που είδα στη ρουμάνικη βίκι αλλά δεν κατάλαβα 100% και δεν μπόρεσα να διασταυρώσω σε βικι που καταλαβαίνω: _Mama sa vitregă, Frida n. Cuperman (Frieda Kuppermann), era evreică_, (η μητριά του, Φρίντα το γένος Κούπερμαν, ήταν εβραϊκής καταγωγής; )

Με όλα αυτά τα στοιχεία τώρα υποθέτω:

1) Ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποίησε τον επίσημο όρο στα ρουμάνικα «Εβραίοι», που σου δημιουργεί ανάλογο μεταφραστικό πρόβλημα όπως για τον αγγλόφωνο μεταφραστή και θα μπορούσες ίσως να το ξεπεράσεις με τη χρήση του αντίστοιχου «επίσημου» ελληνικού όρου της εποχής.
2) Ότι μπορεί να είπε κάτι πολύ κοντά στο «εβραιολόι» --που εδώ μπορεί να θυμίσει στον Έλληνα αναγνώστη (μαζί με μια κατάλληλη υποσημείωση) το «συγγενολόι» αλλά και το «σκυλολόι».

Edit: Προφανώς επαναλαμβάνω και πράγματα που έχουν αναφερθεί προηγουμένως...


----------



## Costas (Aug 17, 2009)

Δεν καταφέρνω να μπω στη λογική του συλλογισμού σου. Το ότι τα ναζιστικά έγγραφα γράφουν Jude δεν σημαίνει απολύτως τίποτα, εφόσον και από τη στιγμή που η λέξη αυτή είναι η γενική, ουδέτερης χρήσης λέξη της γερμανικής γλώσσας. Αυτήν χρησιμοποιεί και ο Μαρξ: Zur Judenfrage.
Ο Αντονέσκου δεν μιλά σε ξένους διπλωμάτες, το είπαμε και το εμπεδώσαμε. Μιλάει στους υπουργούς του, επίσης Ρουμάνους. Στα ρουμάνικα. Όχι στα αγγλικά φυσικά, μα ούτε και στα ρώσικα, ούτε στα γερμανικά. Στα ρουμάνικα.
Δεν γνωρίζουμε ρουμάνικα, επομένως χτίζουμε πύργους στην άμμο όταν υποθέτουμε τι είπε ο Αντονέσκου, και ότι ίσως είπε Evrei κλπ. κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2009)

Έχεις δίκιο ότι το μόνο χειροπιαστό είναι το αγγλικό κείμενό σου. Μου φάνηκε όμως σόλοικο να χρησιμοποιεί ένας αρχηγός κράτους δημόσια («στους υπουργούς του») έκφραση διαφορετική από την επίσημη (και έκανα την αναλογία με τα γερμανικά που ξέρω).

Από εκεί και πέρα επίσης έχεις δίκιο ότι κάνω απλώς μια υπόθεση για το τι είπε ο Αντον., καθώς και για το τι σκέφτηκε ο συγγραφέας σου μεταφράζοντας από τα ρουμανικά ( ; ) --ούτε την πηγή του ξέρουμε-- με τη λέξη yid. Απλώς μου δημιουργήθηκε η ατεκμηρίωτη υποψία/διαίσθηση ότι το αγγλικό κείμενο μεταφράζει λάθος από το επίσημο evrei και σε οδηγεί να αποζητάς στα ελληνικά κάτι που μάλλον δεν υπάρχει καν ενώ θα ήταν ίσως πιο κοντά στην αρχική (ρουμάνικη) πραγματικότητα μια τυπική έκφραση (π.χ. απλώς «Εβραίοι» ή «Ισραηλίτες»).

Συγγνώμη για όλο το μπλέξιμο....


----------



## Costas (Aug 18, 2009)

Είναι γεγονός ότι οι ξένες μεταφράσεις έχουν συχνά λάθη. Μου έχει συμβεί 2-3 φορές να μεταφράσω στα ελληνικά αγγλικό βιβλίο για την Ελλάδα, που περιέχει πλήθος αποσπάσματα από ελληνικές πηγές μεταφρασμένα στα αγγλικά, και να ανακαλύψω τέτοια λάθη, όταν ο συγγραφέας μού έστειλε τα ελληνικά πρωτότυπα ώστε να τα βάλω αυτούσια. Η σύγκριση των πρωτοτύπων με την αγγλική μετάφραση αποκάλυπτε διάφορες παρανοήσεις, μικρές συνήθως και καμιά φορά κάπως μεγαλύτερες, κλπ. Όμως, απλά εδώ δεν έχει νόημα να μπει κανείς σ' αυτή τη διαδικασία.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2009)

Μετά από όλες τις πληροφορίες και τις απόψεις που μαζεύτηκαν εδώ, το δικό μου αμπεμπαμπλόμ θα περιοριζόταν στις εξής επιλογές:

1. *Γιντ*. Όπως μεταγράφουμε το «γιούντε», με επεξηγηματική σημείωση.

2. *Οβραίοι*. Καλύτερο από το *Οβριοί*. Κακόσημη είναι στο βαθμό που είναι λαϊκή. Άλλωστε, ο ρατσισμός δεν βρίσκεται στο πόσο κακόσημο είναι το «Οβραίοι» σε σχέση με το «Yids», αλλά στο φρικτό απόσπασμα της δήλωσης, «Someone proposed letting them starve in a former Soviet naval barracks. Antonescu preferred the idea of drowning them all». Θα τον κατηγορήσουμε αν είπε Jews ή Yids όταν υπάρχει όλο το άλλο;

3. *Εβραιολόι*. Δεν είναι άσχημο, για το γλωσσάρι, για την περίπτωση που έχουμε πληθυντικό.

4. *Κωλοεβραίοι*, κατά το Κωλοέλληνες. Μπορεί να έχει και ενικό.

Νομίζω ότι θα κατέληγα στο (2), αφού το (1) θα ήταν ερμηνεία της μετάφρασης στα αγγλικά. Δεν νιώθω την ανάγκη να παίξω με τη δόση του δηλητήριου που θα περιέχει η μετάφραση του Yids, ιδίως όταν κι αυτό είναι μετάφραση. Θα αφήσω τον αναγνώστη να ασχοληθεί με τη δόση του δηλητήριου που περιέχει η όλη δήλωση.



Προσθήκη: Πολλά παραδείγματα χρήσης της λέξης.
http://kpearson.faculty.tcnj.edu/Dictionary/yid.htm


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2009)

Ζητώ συγγνώμη που παρεμβαίνω πάλι, ιδιαίτερα μετά το ποστ του Νίκελ που είναι 100% επί της ουσίας. Όμως με ενδιαφέρει να ψάχνω τα πράγματα όσο (και αν) μπορώ περισσότερο...

Νομίζω λοιπόν ότι τελικά η πιο κατάλληλη πηγή είναι η Τελική έκθεση για το Ολοκαύτωμα στη Ρουμανία (στα αγγλικά), από την ειδική επιτροπή υπό τον Elie Wiesel. Μέσα υπάρχουν πολλές φράσεις που αποδίδονται κατά λέξη στον Αντονέσκου, όπου χρησιμοποιεί για τους Εβραίους την υβριστική (στα ρουμάνικα) λέξη _jidani_. Σύμφωνα με την αγγλική βίκι, εδώ, "_Antisemitism was notable and virulent at the level of Romanian Army units... and reflected the regime's preference for the ethnic slur jidani ("kikes")_".

Edit: Και το *yid *βέβαια είναι τόσο κοντά στο *jidani *που φαίνεται να είναι η 100% σωστή απόδοση (άρα κι εδώ λάθος είχα κάνει με τις υποθέσεις μου για τον αγγλόφωνο συγγραφέα )


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2009)

Ωραιότατα! Μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε βέβαιο ότι το ρουμανικό για το Yids είναι το jidani, άρα μπορεί να γίνει και σημείωση του μεταφραστή. Το kike, που είναι ίσως ο πιο γνωστός υβριστικός χαρακτηρισμός των Αγγλοσαξόνων για τους Εβραίους, είναι άγνωστης ετυμολογίας και αρκετά πιο μειωτικό από το yid.


----------



## abravanel (Aug 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ωραιότατα! Μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε βέβαιο ότι το ρουμανικό για το Yids είναι το jidani, άρα μπορεί να γίνει και σημείωση του μεταφραστή. Το kike, που είναι ίσως ο πιο γνωστός υβριστικός χαρακτηρισμός των Αγγλοσαξόνων για τους Εβραίους, είναι άγνωστης ετυμολογίας και αρκετά πιο μειωτικό από το yid.


Ενδιαφέρον το κομμάτι του drsiebenmal - απλώς για χάρη των μελλοντικών επισκεπτών του νήματος παραθέτω το συνολικό κομμάτι που αφορά την slang για εβραίους στα αγγλικά, (υπάρχει και λεξικό αλλά έτοιμο σαρωμένο είχα μόνο το χιουμοριστικό Big Book of Being Rude).

Περισσότερα εδώ -> http://www.scribd.com/doc/19048396/Slang-Terms-for-the-Term-Jew

edit: Ξέχασα, μια μοντέρνα χρήση του Yids: Jeremy and Hannah Kaye,[...] , say they have been taunted with shouts of “Yids, Yids” and had glass jars and sacks of rubbish thrown at their home. Νόμιζα οτι πλεον δεν χρησιμοποιούνταν αλλά από ότι φαίνεται έκανα λάθος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2011)

Είναι περσινό, αλλά το ανακάλυψα τώρα με αφορμή αυτήν εδώ τη βιντεοσυνέντευξη του Έλι Βίζελ.

Holocaust-Era Mass Grave Containing Bodies Of 100 Jews Discovered In Romania


----------

